# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بیکارترین رشته‌های دانشگاهی+جدول

## a.z.s

به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، سال‌هاست جوانان با یکدیگر برای رفتن به دانشگاه رقابت می کنند و تقریبا همگی در هر رشته ای که پذیرفته شوند، وارد می‌شوند و دو تا چند سال از عمرشان را پشت میزهای دانشگاه‌ها می‌گذرانند. آنها برای دریافت یک مدرک چند سال از عمر خود به اضافه میلیون‌ها تومان هزینه صرف می کنند.انگار نمی‌شود دانشگاه نرفت و اگر کسی مدرک دانشگاهی نداشته باشد، یعنی بی سواد است. درست مانند وقتی که به مدرسه می‌رفتیم، حالا چند صباحی را نیز در دانشگاه ها می گذرانیم و به گواه آمارها اغلب هم راه به جایی نمی بریم و یا در آن رشته هرگز کار نمی کنیم و یا اصلا وارد بازار کار نمی شویم و اجازه می دهیم چند سال از عمران و هزینه ای که شده به راحتی به هدر برود!*۵.۸ میلیون مدرک دانشگاهی قاب دیوار شد*شاید هم می‌خواهیم تنها یک مدرک داشته باشیم تا نگویند فلانی دانشگاه نرفته و بیشتر نگاه اینگونه به تحصیلات داریم.
 اینها تحلیل‌های شخصی نیست بلکه آمارها این را می گویند. آمارهای رسمی کشور نشان می دهند از بین ۱۱ میلیون و ۳۹۲ هزار و ۲۲۷ نفری که مدرک دانشگاهی گرفته اند، ۴ میلیون و ۵۴۴ هزار و ۷۷۵ نفر شاغل و یک میلیون و ۳۴ هزار و ۱۲۹ نفر هم به دنبال کار می گردند.اما مهمتر و قابل تامل اینکه ۵ میلیون و ۸۱۳ هزار و ۳۲۲ نفر که دانشگاه رفته و مدرک هم دارند غیرفعال شده و هیچگونه تحرکی در جریان کسب و کار و فعالیت های اقتصادی کشور ندارند. آنها را نه باید شاغل دانست و نه بیکار بلکه غیرفعالان افرادی هستند که عمر و سرمایه خود را در دانشگاه ها هدر داده اند.
بنابراین از مجموع افرادی که در کشور مدرک دانشگاهی دارند ۵ میلیون و ۵۷۸ هزار نفر مشغول کار و یا در جستجوی کار هستند و تعداد بیشتر دیگر یعنی ۵ میلیون و ۸۱۳ هزارنفر غیرفعال هستند. اینکه چرا ۵ میلیون و ۸۱۳ هزارنفر از جوانان این مرز و بوم ترجیح می دهند پس از چند سال درس خواندن در دانشگاه ها و صرف هزینه در منازل خود بنشینند و دست روی دست بگذارند، سئوالی است که یا خودشان باید به آن پاسخ دهند و یا کارشناسان خبره.براساس آمارهای موجود، در برخی از رشته های دانشگاهی تعداد غیرفعالان اقتصادی بالا بوده به نحوی که مثلا در رشته ای مانند علوم حیاتی (زیستی) از مجموع ۳۰۳ هزار و ۹۷۴ فارغ التحصیل، ۱۸۷ هزار و ۸۰۲ نفر غیرفعال شده و تنها ۹۰ هزار و ۵۵۹ نفر در حال کار هستند. علاوه بر این، ۲۵ هزار و ۶۱۲ نفر هم در جستجوی کار هستند.آمار فارغ التحصیلی و ورود به برخی رشته ها مانند بازرگانی و امور اداری، مهندسی و حرفه های مهندسی، معماری و ساختمان سازی، حقوق، بهداشت، علوم رفتاری و اجتماعی، علوم انسانی و تربیت معلم و علوم تربیتی بالاتر از بسیاری رشته های دیگر است.*جوانانی که درس خواندند تا بیکار شوند!*روزگاری نه چندان دور، تحصیل در رشته های تربیت معلم دارای امنیت شغلی آینده و استخدام بود. حالا از ۵۸۳ هزار و ۳۲۷ نفر تحصیل کرده در این بخش ۲۵۲ هزار و ۴۲۷ نفر غیرفعال شده اند، همچنین ۳۰۴ هزار و ۴۰۱ نفر شاغل و ۲۶ هزار و ۴۹۸ نفر نیز در جستجوی کار هستند.
۶ میلیون و ۸۶ هزار و ۴۹۴ نفر از کل فارغ التحصیلان کشور مرد هستند که از این تعداد ۳ میلیون و ۲۶۲ هزار و ۲۳۸ نفر شاغل، ۴۸۷ هزار و ۵۴۲ نفر بیکار و ۲ میلیون و ۳۳۶ هزار و ۷۱۴ نفر غیرفعال هستند. متاسفانه غیرفعالی مردان آنهم جوانانی که روزی دانشگاهی بودند، بسیار نگران کننده و مصداق از بین رفتن و بی استفاده شدن سرمایه های انسانی کشور است.
متاسفانه از مجموع ۲ میلیون و ۳۱۵ هزار و ۹۷۹ فارغ التحصیلی که در رشته های مهندسی و حرفه های مهندسی درس خوانده اند، یک میلیون و ۱۱۸ هزار و ۸۳۸ نفر غیرفعال شده و پس از دانشگاه راهی خانه شده اند. به عبارت دیگر، تقریبا نصف فارغ التحصیلان مهندسی کشور به جای تلاش برای ورود به بازار کار و انجام فعالیت اقتصادی، تصمیم به خانه نشینی و غیرفعالی گرفته اند.در بین ۲ میلیون و ۳۱۵ هزارنفری که مهندسی خوانده اند، ۹۵۷ هزارنفر شاغل و ۲۳۹ هزارنفر نیز در جستجوی کار هستند که از این تعداد ۷۱۹ هزارنفر فقط مرد می باشند. با این وجود، مردان در برخی رشته ها مانند بازرگانی و امور اداری از زنان جنب و جوش بیشتری دارند و از مجموع یک میلیون و ۲۹ هزار غیرفعال در این رشته، ۳۶۳ هزارنفر مرد و مابقی زن است.

----------


## saj8jad

دو دستی و دو پایی باید بزنیم تو سرمون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## newpath

هر رشته دانشگاهی که زمینه کاریت بیشتر دولتیه خطرناکه ( البته واسه پارتی ندارا )

----------


## April

دانشجوی مهندسی که بعداز چند ترم ریاضی 1 پاس میکنه و درس 4 ساله رو تو هفت سال میخونه یا همه درسا رو لب مرزی پاس میکنه معلومه بیکار میمونه چون کاری بلد نیست انجام بده
البته این برای همه صدق نمیکنه
ولی خب درصد بالایی از این امارها همچین شرایطی دارن

----------


## Poorya.Mo

باید قبل از رفتن به دانشگاه پارتی پیدا کنیم.
الان خیلی از هم کلاسی هام فقط تو فکرشون اینه که یه چیزی بخونن تا ببینن بعدا چی میشه ! اینا دقیقا بیکاران آینده هستند
اما من پارتی رو پیدا کردم. رشته رو هم از الان مد نظر دارم . خدا کنه شرایط خراب نشه به هدفم برسم  :Y (676):

----------


## magicboy

دامپزشکی؟؟؟

----------


## saeedkh76

میترسم تا دوره ما دیگه پرشکی هم بیاد جزو همینا...
بعد دیگه بریم کارتون خواب بشیم... :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Bano.m

دانشجوی تربیت معلم وعلوم تربیتی بیکار ینی اینقد زیادن؟!

----------


## gign

تو وضعیت فعلی اگه از طریق درس بخوای کار پیدا کنی باید واقعا کاربلد باشی یا بند پ داشته باشی
توی همه ی رشته ها...

----------


## ehsan7777777

> دانشجوی تربیت معلم وعلوم تربیتی بیکار ینی اینقد زیادن؟!




ببین اکثر اون فارغ التحصیلای بیکار رشته علوم تربیتی و تربیت معلم مربوط به فارغ التحصیلای دانشگاه آزاد و دانشگاه های غیر دولتی هستند......

البته ما افرادی رو داریم که رشته علوم تربیتی دولتی هم میخونن وبعد به خاطر نبود ردیف استخدامی واسشون(و البته به خاطر نبود فرصت کاری در بازار آزاد)، بیکار می مونن...

ولی اون دانشجوهای تربیت معلمی که از طریق کنکور سراسری و پس از طی مصاحبه پذیرش میشن و وارد دانشگاه فرهنگیان می شن، تقریبا می شه گفت که همه شون از بدو ورود به دانشگاه استخدام هستن .....( یعنی به شخصه کسیو سراغ ندارم که از این راه وارد شده باشه و استخدام نشده باشه...)

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

بچه هابین برق و مکانیک کدومو پیشنهاد میکنین؟

----------


## newpath

> بچه هابین برق و مکانیک کدومو پیشنهاد میکنین؟


از چه نظر

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> از چه نظر


امکان پیشرفت...درآمد

----------


## newpath

> امکان پیشرفت...درآمد


خیلی کلی پرسیدی !! دو تاش یکسانه ..

----------

